
CNCF’s Cloud Native Buildpacks releases first beta for end users - sclevine
https://medium.com/buildpacks/cloud-native-buildpacks-hit-beta-4d9f2c85dd22
======
dfrey1
This is really exciting! Can't wait to try it out. I'm glad to hear that it
abstracted out stacks, that will definitely lower the barrier of entry for
use.

